# Dark Disciples Usergroup & Awards



## Jezlad

* Dark Disciples *









Today I'd like to introduce a new feature and award here on the forums.

A user-group designed specifically for our leading contributors, aptly titled - The Dark Disciples.

*What Does It Mean?*
Being a Dark Disciple means you're a stand out poster. You get access to some of the features our supporters enjoy and some new hidden ones, get a cool new award and a month (or more) of standing out in the crowd.

*So - how do you become a Dark Disciple?*
Simple, all you need to do is post 500 times or start 15 or more threads in a month. It really couldn't be easier and serves primarily as a means for me to say a big THANK-YOU.
*
When Do You Get It?*
We have a great feature on Heresy called the Member Stats With it I can see exactly who's been active, posting loads and starting plenty of discussions. It's simple, at the end of every month I'll check the list and make the promotions/relegations - manually! :shok:

*How Long Does it Last?*
Dark Disciple awards are handed out at the start of every month, if you continually qualify with a healthy post and thread count you keep the title. If you don't reach the grade the title is removed.

*What Do I Get?*
Fuck all. What do you think this is? A profitable business? Actually you get the honour of being a contributing member of the Heresy Online forum. Plus you get a little bit of Kudos and this medal thingy to stick on your postbit.










Plus we'll give you access to the Endgame forums [supporter forums] for the duration of your Discipleship.

*Do I Get To Meet Horus?*
Horus is dead. But I'll introduce you to Khorne once he's finished the chores I gave him.

So in brief.

Post 500 times or start 15 threads in a month and you'll get...

A shiny award. 
A few of the supporter perks.
A thankyou from me.
Plus you get to meet Khorne! 

Here we have our first Dark Disciples.

Bubblematrix 
search116 
Angel of Blood 
Viscount Vash 
aboytervigon 
Words_of_Truth 
D-A-C

Congratulations guys!


Thanks for your dedication and effort - without people like you Heresy Online wouldn't be anywhere near as awesome as it is.


----------



## Jezlad

***Reserved***


----------



## ROT

Great idea to get the forum post count up! Hopefully we wont lose the quality of the posts either.


----------



## Jezlad

It's more about rewarding people than pumping post counts  If people obviously start spamming they'll be disciplined as usual mate. Fear not.


----------



## GrizBe

Poor idea, as your pretty much just encouraging people to spam the boards with crap to get their post count up. You should be rewarding quality, not quantity. There people who've bene hear for years, make quality posts every day, and don't make anywhere near 500 posts or 15 threads in a month, and they're the people who are holding the forum together and are getting bupkiss.


----------



## Scathainn

Excellent....now I just need 499 more and I've got it!

:biggrin:


----------



## Jezlad

GrizBe said:


> Poor idea, as your pretty much just encouraging people to spam the boards with crap to get their post count up. You should be rewarding quality, not quantity. There people who've bene hear for years, make quality posts every day, and don't make anywhere near 500 posts or 15 threads in a month, and they're the people who are holding the forum together and are getting bupkiss.


Thats your opinion  It's wrong, but you're entitled to it.

15 threads in a month is not a great deal. I post around 100 a month on all the forums I'm a member of, 15 is one every other day, that isn't spamming at all. It isn't even difficult or unlikely. An active forum poster should reach one of those two stats quite easily without spamming.

If no one posts threads forums fall apart. Let the one with the experience handle the ideas Griz :wink:


----------



## ROT

Nah scathainn - I assume you'll have it while you remain at the top of the poster count table in member stats

There wont be a start and a finish to get 500 posts - else you'd get to 500 with 2 days left; and lose the award 2 days later.

It's to reward consistent posters.



GrizBe said:


> Poor idea, as your pretty much just encouraging people to spam the boards with crap to get their post count up. You should be rewarding quality, not quantity. There people who've bene hear for years, make quality posts every day, and don't make anywhere near 500 posts or 15 threads in a month, and they're the people who are holding the forum together and are getting bupkiss.


 Well, from Jez's perspective; he wants Heresy Online to be known as the most successful warhammer site.
We're already the most successful - post quality wise, activity wise - we just need posts. The Idea is to encourage more and more people to add to discussions.
It's not as Black and White as people getting rewarded for saying - 'Cool, +Rep' for say. Doesn't take long to take a look at what type of posts people are making.

However - I do agree that people will just post on games etc for free postcount - there WILL be a lot more double-posting happening; but hopefully the admins and mods will be able to keep control of that.

it's the same as any reward - you don't receive it automatically for getting 500 posts a month - It's awarded specifically by a mod (In this case, probably Jezlad) who will do a check before giving it away. 

Hope this clears things up.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

i must say, the medal looks sexy. 

CP


----------



## GrizBe

Jezlad said:


> Thats your opinion  It's wrong, but you're entitled to it.
> 
> 15 threads in a month is not a great deal. I post around 100 a month on all the forums I'm a member of, 15 is one every other day, that isn't spamming at all.
> 
> If no one posts threads forums fall apart. Let the one with the experience handle the ideas Griz :wink:



But you've been on this forum for 4 years, and have made, averaging out, 158 posts a month... And you start more threads and make more posts about content of quality then pretty much anyone. Yet come no-where near to this number....

Case closed


----------



## Vaz

GrizBe said:


> Poor idea, as your pretty much just encouraging people to spam the boards with crap to get their post count up. You should be rewarding quality, not quantity. There people who've bene hear for years, make quality posts every day, and don't make anywhere near 500 posts or 15 threads in a month, and they're the people who are holding the forum together and are getting bupkiss.


The same issue was raised over the last awards introduction.

Didn't happen. 

With 0.8Million posts, this site is big. It's got the best traffic ranking in the UK for Warhammer equivalent sites. When you're making 500 posts a month, that's just a little less than 20 posts a day. I probably make around that total on and off, and I've made 3 threads today. None of which has lowered the sites value in any way whatsoever (unless you count asking a question about paints, asking a question about models, and an army list detracting from the site). It's a reasonable "reward" for putting in the work.

Not to mention if said posts have been an introduction post, and 499 posts of "weeeeeeee willies", then they're not going to be eligible.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

GrizBe said:


> But you've been on this forum for 4 years, and have made, averaging out, 158 posts a month... And you start more threads and make more posts about content of quality then pretty much anyone. Yet come no-where near to this number....
> 
> Case closed


no need to be an arse, mate... it's alright. I'm probably not going to get it either. doesn't mean i wasn't happy that it was being made an addition to the forum. And i was happy to design the graphics for it, but that doesn't make me arsed i didn't get one. The issue is, if you start spamming the boards, we'll know, and you'll get smacked for it. Just continue to do what you do, and you'll get rewarded for it if it. 

CP


----------



## aboytervigon

Thanks Jezlad I like my medal I will not fail you! but I personally don't think I deserve it there are more deserving people then me Would you mind taking mine away and giving it to someone who deserves it more.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

aboytervigon said:


> Thanks Jezlad I like my medal I will not fail you! but I personally don't think I deserve it there are more deserving people then me Would you mind taking mine away and giving it to someone who deserves it more.


don't be that humble mate.  you fulfilled the requirements and got the award. plain and simple. 

:drinks: CP


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Thanks for my first reward  I'll continue to try be constructive heh.


----------



## aboytervigon

:shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok: :shok: :shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok:uke: uke: uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke: uke: uke:uke:


I am scared for life after visiting this secret part of heresy.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

aboytervigon said:


> :shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok: :shok: :shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok:uke: uke: uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke: uke: uke:uke:
> 
> 
> I am scared for life after visiting this secret part of heresy.


lol it's like a Slaaneshi pleasure cult in there. :laugh:

CP


----------



## ROT

Oh come, it's not all bad.

Hopefully with new members having access there, it'll bring with it more activity - it's a rather malnourished forum.


----------



## D-A-C

Commissar Ploss said:


> lol it's like a Slaaneshi pleasure cult in there. :laugh:
> 
> CP


I'd like to say a big thank you, I am pathetically vain about my new imaginary reward, my only question would be, can I place it on a CV? In all seriousness though (because it's hard to sometimes get the point of a message across on the internet i.e. happy, sad etc) I am genuinely delighted to recieve the award. I won't let you all down with the quality of my posts or threads.

In saying that (yes I have let my recieving of this award go to my head and vastly inflate my own sense of self importance) I think that a senior moderator should take immediate action and reprimand _Commissar Ploss_ for the post which I have quoted. 

Imagine the horror and dismay I felt when, upon reading those words, I went to that certain part of the forum and found a thread entitled 'Pussy Snaps Thread' only to discover that it was about .... sigh .... cats! 

Lol, thanks again for the award.


----------



## Scathainn

Question:

What does this:


Jezlad said:


> if you continually qualify with a healthy post and thread count you keep the title. If you don't reach the grade the title is removed.


mean?


----------



## Azkaellon

*snif* No one ever gives the Nazgul anything....not my fault i stab little children like things with poison daggers........

*cough*

anyhow interesting idea.


----------



## Son of mortarion

I like it, its a bit of a challenge, and encourages improving writing skills. I like the title too, and want it regardless of any other reward. Thanks for the incentive.k:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Scathainn said:


> Question:
> 
> What does this:
> 
> mean?


means that every month you will be reevaluated, and if you no longer fit the description of a Dark Disciple, you will no longer hold that award/title/usergroup. It's ultimately a temporary medal. vs, something like Crest of the Wise, which is permanent.

CP


----------



## Serpion5

Commissar Ploss said:


> means that every month you will be reevaluated, and if you no longer fit the description of a Dark Disciple, you will no longer hold that award/title/usergroup. It's ultimately a temporary medal. vs, something like Crest of the Wise, which is permanent.
> 
> CP


This is presumably to maintain the incentive right? 

Because that`s a lot of posts to make, and a lot of threads to start by my standards. 

I`d have to GM multiple rp`s, write several fics at once, participate in multiple wince debates, start some wince debates, and answer a lot more questions in the fluff forums...

I gotta say, I`m dedicated, but I just can`t pull this off, not with work and all! 

It may be easier to access this feature if I just become a supporter... Give me a couple of weeks to get myself a debit card or something and I`ll see what I can do. :good:

It is a good idea Jez, unfortunately too much for me to do though. :laugh:


----------



## Scathainn

Commissar Ploss said:


> means that every month you will be reevaluated, and if you no longer fit the description of a Dark Disciple, you will no longer hold that award/title/usergroup. It's ultimately a temporary medal. vs, something like Crest of the Wise, which is permanent.
> 
> CP


So it has to be 500 posts a month / 15 threads every single month?


----------



## humakt

Scathainn said:


> So it has to be 500 posts a month / 15 threads every single month?


 Yes. As the announcement states, you need to either post 500 times or start 15 threads EVERY month to receive the award. If you fail to do this the award will be removed. The ways of Jez, like Chaos, are fickle and to remain a chosen will require dedication to the forum.

And yes Ploss it is a very pretty award. Must start more threads ....


----------



## Jezlad

I need to edit the first post. As the award stays, the usergroup goes.

So, once you've acheived it once you get awarded the little image thingy permenantly to show you once went balls deep :wink: 

You just drop the green username. Medal stays.


----------



## ROT

That's quite a cool idea -

But I think the amount of threads started should be raised mate; it appears (by looking at member stats) that it's far, far easier to make 15 threads, rather than make 500 posts a month (without spamming).

Everyone whos gained the award has done so for Threads, no-one for posts; which just hints to me that it's slightly easier to do it via threads.
Just a suggestion.


----------



## D-A-C

ROT said:


> That's quite a cool idea -
> 
> But I think the amount of threads started should be raised mate; it appears (by looking at member stats) that it's far, far easier to make 15 threads, rather than make 500 posts a month (without spamming).
> 
> Everyone whos gained the award has done so for Threads, no-one for posts; which just hints to me that it's slightly easier to do it via threads.
> Just a suggestion.


I agree to some extent with ROT, but also what about thread quality?

I'm not trying to be a d*ck, but I enjoy posting/contributing to interesting threads; some people just spam silly questions that annoy the f*ck out of me.

Example : Are there Beastmen in 40k? 

You enter that thread and its one sentence saying, are there beastmen in 40k?

Whereas I only post threads that deepen everyone's understanding of the human condition, and I mean everyone agrees with that, and say so, reapeatedly, ... well the voices in my head certainly do at least.

But then again there is already an award for being a smartass .. i mean wise old fluff contributer. So, it's a tricky one isn't it?

Still the medal design is awesome, and I definately don't want to lose mine 

P.S The competitiveness for this new medal has already begun and taken a turn for the worse as someone nicked my thread and its title, just changing the subject a tiny bit!!!


----------



## Jezlad

People who post clear spammy threads will be disregarded. We're not idiots, we can't be tricked into giving them to people who don't deserve them.

A clear indicator of a threads worth is the number/nature of replies. If there's lots then it's a worthy thread. If it bombs or turns into an epic bitchfest it's not worth the space in the database.

Time will tell but trust my ability to manage the forum, no other startup forums grow to our size in 4 years. The staff and I know what we're doing.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Seems a lot easier to create 15 threads than what it is to post 500 posts. :laugh:


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

Yes, but I inferred that when Jezlad looks and sees the threads you are making, if they are just fluff to up your post count, then you wont receive.


----------



## Doelago

I actually quite like this idea...


----------



## Ultra111

great idea Jez, and congrats to everyone with one of those sexy medals so far :victory:

*tries to find how many posts he has done this month*...


----------



## KingOfCheese

I really hope this doesn't become a thorn in Heresy.

Encouraging more posts will no doubt increase the amount of good articles and good discussion on the forum, but i really hope that the extra quantity isn't at the expense of quality.

Threads like this are counter-productive to the forum...
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=76901

I will be doing my best to write some quality articles over the next few weeks to contribute to the forum.

Credit to Jezlad and the whole Heresy team for their work increasing the content of the forum. As long as the quality remains, then i can see good things for the future for Heresy. 



EDIT: What do people think about Off Topic posts/threads not contributing to the Dark Disciples medal?

Could be a good way to encourage quality on-topic posts rather than random chatting/spam.


----------



## Ultra111

I agree with KoC.

I see no problem with the games, such as the one KoC linked, but maybe the 500 post count is not including off-topic posts? Then again a few of the off-topic threads are worthwhile, it's just the one-word games really.

The posts to count towards the DD medal should be from posts that help people out with their army lists, an army log being updated, a news release, worthwhile things.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Ultra111 said:


> I agree with KoC.
> 
> I see no problem with the games, such as the one KoC linked, but maybe the 500 post count is not including off-topic posts? Then again a few of the off-topic threads are worthwhile, it's just the one-word games really.
> 
> The posts to count towards the DD medal should be from posts that help people out with their army lists, an army log being updated, a news release, worthwhile things.


Exactly.
At least then it encourages both quality and quantity, rather than just quantity and no quality. 

But then again, it isn't my forum to say whats good and whats bad. Its entirely up to Jezlad, and i trust that his decisions are for the benefit of the forum.


----------



## Jezlad

> What do people think about Off Topic posts/threads not contributing to the Dark Disciples medal?


I think it doesn't matter two fucks myself 

I'm not prepared to "count" peoples posts and I'm certainly not removing the sites method of counting peoples post counts from off topic.

That retarded thread you posted has been deleted, as will any others along those lines.


----------



## ROT

Jezlad cracks out the discipline Hammer.

Ka-Bam!

On the same line of inquiry; one forum I once used put all the Forum Games into a subsection, and disabled post count in there.

That's an example of how to fairly discount really pointless posts, but otherwise do nothing - Off Topic is an important part of the forum; I think it's the 4th most views/posts a day in total, 4th to Modelling, General 40k and Army-Lists.


----------



## Jezlad

ROT said:


> Jezlad cracks out the discipline Hammer.
> 
> Ka-Bam!
> 
> On the same line of inquiry; one forum I once used put all the Forum Games into a subsection, and disabled post count in there.
> 
> That's an example of how to fairly discount really pointless posts, but otherwise do nothing - Off Topic is an important part of the forum; I think it's the 4th most views/posts a day in total, 4th to Modelling, General 40k and Army-Lists.


This is actually something that lots of forums do and might be worth considering. 

We don't really have many forum games though and try to discourage them where possible.


----------



## ROT

There's a few in General 40k, some in Off-Topic;

Even if you didn't disable the post-count; it'd be nice to group them all together, no?


----------



## Unforgiven302

Jezlad said:


> The staff and I know what we're doing.


Jez's famous last words...

All fucking off aside, it is a fine looking medal and a cool way to earn it. 500 posts per month is quite a lot to achieve for the average member, but then again, you don't reward average. 15 posts a month is quite doable and still remain within the quality that is required. 

I do see more people hitting the 15 thread start quota then the 500 posts, actually, I would be very surprised to see anyone hit the 500 mark ever. I would say that if someone does hit the 500 mark you make the reward of the medal last for 3 months rather than just one month as I see it as a major accomplishment to post that much in that time frame.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

It would be nice when you're rewarded to be told which part of the reward you accomplished, be it 500 posts or 15 threads started.


----------



## Serpion5

I think I`d know if I`d posted fifteen threads inside a month. It`s not something I do a lot of. 

My post count, well if it happens it happens, but I`m not going to become a spamming troll just to meet that requirement. 

I think the idea of discounting off topic posts is a good one, because I do a lot of pointless crap posts there. That`s why my count is so high... 

But then again, look at ROT... :laugh:


----------



## Words_of_Truth

heh well I don't know how much I posted, I tend to get into deep lore discussions in the fluff section so it could be either.


----------



## ROT

Serpion5 said:


> But then again, look at ROT... :laugh:


Do I have the award? No.
Do I want the award? I don't mind.
Do I enjoy posting? Yes.

Give me a break.



Words_of_Truth said:


> heh well I don't know how much I posted, I tend to get into deep lore discussions in the fluff section so it could be either.


 You got it for threads; just look at Member Stats, on the header.


----------



## Ultra111

What do you guys see whe you click on member stats? I just get a fat lot of nothing :/


----------



## Doelago

Ultra111 said:


> What do you guys see whe you click on member stats? I just get a fat lot of nothing :/


Same here...


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Ultra111 said:


> What do you guys see whe you click on member stats? I just get a fat lot of nothing :/


and me. Is it something to do with my browser?


----------



## Doelago

Words_of_Truth said:


> and me. Is it something to do with my browser?


What browser do you use?


----------



## ROT

Top posters: Your total posts over a 30 day period, updating daily.
Top thread starters: how many threads you've made in the last 30 days.

Then there is reputations etc.


----------



## Doelago

Look! My name is one that list! :shok:


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Ohh I just made it.


----------



## Doelago

Words_of_Truth said:


> Ohh I just made it.


Made what if I may ask?


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Doelago said:


> Made what if I may ask?


The Dark Disciple Reward.


----------



## Doelago

Words_of_Truth said:


> The Dark Disciple Reward.


Ouh... Yes, thats true... Congratz


----------



## Ultra111

Ok...Why do I never see that list?


----------



## Ultra111

Ok, it's orking now for some reason :S lol

Does this mean I need another 40 posts to get the DD award? (It says I'm on 460)


----------



## ROT

No.

You get the award at the beginning of a month, where you are over 500+ posts in the last 30 days.

We're 5 days into the month, so keep your posting at an average of 20 posts per day, and you'll get it next month.

It's to stop people making 500 posts in a day, taking the award and fucking off, like I tried to do. :laugh:


----------



## Doelago

Works for me as well... Awesome...


----------



## Ultra111

ROT said:


> No.
> 
> You get the award at the beginning of a month, where you are over 500+ posts in the last 30 days.
> 
> We're 5 days into the month, so keep your posting at an average of 20 posts per day, and you'll get it next month.
> 
> It's to stop people making 500 posts in a day, taking the award and fucking off, like I tried to do. :laugh:


sooo....if it says I am at 500+ posts at the start of January, I will get the reward? Or am I completely off track? lol


----------



## ROT

Yeah, I spoke to Jez on PM about it;

Just saying what he told me.

Just keep an active amount of posts up (about 17 a day is 500 a month).

Or if you want to piss on the system, make 500 posts on December 29th. :laugh:

I'm joking, don't do that - you wouldn't get the award, but rather, a slap from the powers that be.


----------



## Doelago

ROT said:


> Or if you want to piss on the system, make 500 posts on December 29th. :laugh:
> 
> I'm joking, don't do that - you wouldn't get the award, but rather, a slap from the powers that be.


I was planing to do that, but now it looks like I will have to post 5 on the 27th of December, and 495 on the 29th...


----------



## Ultra111

Doelago said:


> I was planing to do that, but now it looks like I will have to post 5 on the 27th of December, and 495 on the 29th...


Wow, someone enjoys some pointless procrastinating


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Okay, so apparently I'm the 5th top thread starter, with 19. Yay me .

Also, just out of curiousity are the other usergroup/awards things still active, and do they do and what do you have to do to get them?


----------



## Doelago

Ultra111 said:


> Wow, someone enjoys some pointless procrastinating


Of course!  I love this forum!


----------



## Baron Spikey

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Okay, so apparently I'm the 5th top thread starter, with 19. Yay me .
> 
> Also, just out of curiousity are the other usergroup/awards things still active, and do they do and what do you have to do to get them?


Other usergroups?

I can only imagine you're referring to the Blog 'friends' usergroup where you get a purple name- I believe that has something to do with having your own blog and linking the HNN to it, you'd have to ask Jez or Bubble.

I can probably get to 500 posts if I just try a bit harder- I've managed to get to 650, so 500 is, relatively, easy.


----------



## ROT

You're getting old Baron, can't keep up with the youngsters. :laugh:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Barons posts are actually worth reading though. :laugh:




_(Just stirring you up ROT. :wink_


----------



## Ultra111

Not wanting to go off topic or anything, but the other awards (ie mark of nurgle, seal of the librarian) when are they awarded? Like once a year, or what?


----------



## Doelago

Ultra111 said:


> Not wanting to go off topic or anything, but the other awards (ie mark of nurgle, seal of the librarian) when are they awarded? Like once a year, or what?


Are you about to go on a Award hunting crusade or what?


----------



## ROT

Awards like that given once a year; it happened like 1 month ago, big deal about it - I'm surprised you missed it.

This is the only award that gets given out at the start of the month, to my understanding.


----------



## Ultra111

I didn't miss it mate; I asked when they were given in the nominations thread, and I didn't get an answer, so I though I would ask here as well


----------



## bitsandkits

Well done to those who got a award! new threads and posting is what its all about.


----------



## Baron Spikey

ROT said:


> Awards like that given once a year; it happened like 1 month ago, big deal about it - I'm surprised you missed it.
> 
> This is the only award that gets given out at the start of the month, to my understanding.


No it's not.


Ultra111 said:


> I didn't miss it mate; I asked when they were given in the nominations thread, and I didn't get an answer, so I though I would ask here as well


They get given every few months, though the Mark of Nurgle award is given when the person earns it- which for you won't be for at least another 8 months.


----------



## Doelago

Baron Spikey said:


> They get given every few months, though the Mark of Nurgle award is given when the person earns it- which for you won't be for at least another 8 months.


Is it two years and you get it... Or how long? (Just curious...)


----------



## Ultra111

Ok mate, thanks for letting me know


----------



## Baron Spikey

Doelago said:


> Is it two years and you get it... Or how long? (Just curious...)


2 Years, a certain amount of posts and consistent activity (as in you can't disappear for months).


----------



## Ultra111

Baron Spikey said:


> 2 Years, a certain amount of posts and consistent activity (as in you can't disappear for months).


Hopefully I'm on the right track then


----------



## KingOfCheese

Should have an award based on reputation to further encourage the quality of posts on the forum too.
Say, when a member earns 1000 or more rep, they get an award.


----------



## Doelago

Baron Spikey said:


> 2 Years, a certain amount of posts and consistent activity.


Good... Now I have something to live for!  Finally I have a goal to achieve in my life! Never really had one before, so I guess this is kind of awesome... :victory:


----------



## ROT

Baron Spikey said:


> No it's not.


 You could correct me, instead of just writing me off entirely. But whatever.



KingOfCheese said:


> Should have an award based on reputation to further encourage the quality of posts on the forum too.
> Say, when a member earns 1000 or more rep, they get an award.


 Rep level doesn't always mean high quality posts - A lot of people get masses of reputation for painting/modelling -
But regardless, I think that's a good idea.


----------



## squeek

Doelago said:


> Good... Now I have something to live for!  Finally I have a goal to achieve in my life! Never really had one before, so I guess this is kind of awesome... :victory:


You need to unplug for a little bit matey, 93 posts today and counting. You'll be looking for the 'reply button' when you're talking to your mates tomorrow if you aren't careful.

On topic: I like the look of the medal, very swish.  Hopefully it will lead to lots of interesting stuff be posted on the forums and not just 100s of posts a day of 'yeah me too'.


----------



## Ultra111

ROT said:


> You could correct me, instead of just writing me off entirely. But whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> Rep level doesn't always mean high quality posts - A lot of people get masses of reputation for painting/modelling -
> But regardless, I think that's a good idea.


I'd count those as high quality posts. A high quality post to me is a post that I enjoy reading/viewing. I enjoy posts with pictures of a painted model, therefore I would say those threads would be a high quality post.


----------



## Ultra111

squeek said:


> You need to unplug for a little bit matey, 93 posts today and counting. You'll be looking for the 'reply button' when you're talking to your mates tomorrow if you aren't careful.
> 
> On topic: I like the look of the medal, very swish.  Hopefully it will lead to lots of interesting stuff be posted on the forums and not just 100s of posts a day of 'yeah me too'.


Sorry to go off topic, but where does it say how many posts you make in the day?


----------



## squeek

Ultra111 said:


> Sorry to go off topic, but where does it say how many posts you make in the day?


In your user CP you have a 'view all posts', just count the ones made today. Hint: if it is lots count up from the bottom, it shows 100 per page.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Wow, 93 posts a day?
Thats ridiculous! :shok:
Considering you are the 2nd most frequent poster on the forum, and yet dont have your name on the top 15 most repped....
Definitely a desperate attempt to hit the 500 mark. :laugh:

I'm happy to stick around my 10 posts per day. Means i will probably never get the medal, but i try to make my posts more about quality rather than quantity.
There is a reason why i am fairly consistently in the top 3 most repped people on the forum.


----------



## Doelago

squeek said:


> You need to unplug for a little bit matey, 93 posts today and counting. You'll be looking for the 'reply button' when you're talking to your mates tomorrow if you aren't careful.


I cant help it! I know, I know, I have no life... :cray: This is one of the few places where I can go and feel like I was something else than just a damned retard who collects plastic Space Men and reads books all day long...

Edit: I doubt that I will be looking for a reply button tomorrow, for if we are to be honest, I dont really have any good friends to talk with... In school I just sit down and write army lists, read codexes or white dwarfs or if I am really bored I will draw a Space Marine or write a short story...

Second edit: I wont meat any "friends" tomorrow, as we celebrate independence day here in Finland, so it is a day of from school...


----------



## ROT

KingOfCheese said:


> Wow, 93 posts a day?
> Thats ridiculous! :shok:
> Considering you are the 2nd most frequent poster on the forum, and yet dont have your name on the top 15 most repped....
> Definitely a desperate attempt to hit the 500 mark. :laugh:
> 
> I'm happy to stick around my 10 posts per day. Means i will probably never get the medal, but i try to make my posts more about quality rather than quantity.
> There is a reason why i am fairly consistently in the top 3 most repped people on the forum.


 That might be a good way to look at it, actually; Measure post count with reputation.

Making 500+ posts a month, SHOULD theoretically score you a fair amount of Reputation.

While people tell me I spam the forums for post count; I'm 6th highest rep in the same time period, usually dropping to 10th or so - That's got to count for something.


----------



## Baron Spikey

I once went on a 'beating' spree conducting my mod duties in the cess pit adoptables section- wracked up about 60-70 posts within 3 hours, just laying about with my thwacking stick


----------



## Ultra111

squeek said:


> In your user CP you have a 'view all posts', just count the ones made today. Hint: if it is lots count up from the bottom, it shows 100 per page.


I can't see a 'view all posts' button 

never mind, found it in profile, not user CP


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

Why does it seem this is veering towards more of a dick measuring contest about who is most repped/ posts more? 

I think the awards are great, well designed and all that, I like the green names too


----------



## Commissar Ploss

my dick is the biggest. but Jez's is the longest, word is he tapes it to the inside of his thigh...

oh wait, we're not comparing schlong sizes? oh... well then... I LOVE THIS AWARD! :crazy:

CP


----------



## D-A-C

ROT said:


> That might be a good way to look at it, actually; Measure post count with reputation.
> 
> Making 500+ posts a month, SHOULD theoretically score you a fair amount of Reputation.
> 
> While people tell me I spam the forums for post count; I'm 6th highest rep in the same time period, usually dropping to 10th or so - That's got to count for something.


Let me just say that from my experience this isn't true at all. In fact there have been times when I've made posts that are funny, witty, intelligent and could literally charm a supermodel into bed with me (I freaking wish) and I haven't got even a whiff of a reply or any rep.

Then on the other hand I make some particularly inane, esoteric and sometimes borderline boorish remarks, that whilst still being able to charm a supermodel into bed (they really aren't very clever), recieve some rep.

It's a very weird world out there lol.

(Also has anyone noticed that we are now on page ten discussing this Dark Disciple award, which still looks sexy enough to wear in bed with my supermod ... nevermind ... and the award is given out for lots of posts? Me thinks this be more than a co-inky-dink hhhhmmmmm? )


----------



## Commissar Ploss

discussing new awards is only right. new things demand attention. plain and simple. 

CP


----------



## Doelago

Commissar Ploss said:


> I LOVE THIS AWARD! :crazy:
> 
> CP


Who doesn`t? :scratchhead:


----------



## Serpion5

ROT said:


> Do I have the award? No.
> Do I want the award? I don't mind.
> Do I enjoy posting? Yes.
> 
> Give me a break.


Relax dude! I wasn`t having a crack at you, it were a joke. I wish I had that kind of time. I would be a lot more active than I am right now if I could spare the time, trust me. Articles, Rp`s, Fics, Artwork, I would do all of it...

Need a new job, one less time consuming. 



Doelago said:


> I cant help it! I know, I know, I have no life... :cray: This is one of the few places where I can go and feel like I was something else than just a damned retard who collects plastic Space Men and reads books all day long...


Story of my life... Story. Of. My. Fucking. Life... :suicide: 

You`ll always have Heresy, Doelago! And Heresy will always have me! :wild:



Commissar Ploss said:


> my dick is the biggest. but Jez's is the longest, word is he tapes it to the inside of his thigh...
> 
> oh wait, we're not comparing schlong sizes? oh... well then... I LOVE THIS AWARD! :crazy:
> 
> CP


 ...Alright then...


----------



## Doelago

Serpion5 said:


> Story of my life... Story. Of. My. Fucking. Life... :suicide:
> 
> You`ll always have Heresy, Doelago! And Heresy will always have me! :wild:


:cray: You sure? What if Heresy gets taken down? What if you get banned? What if I get banned? It would probably turn into something like this...

 ---> :no: ---> :wasntme: ---> :cray: ---> :alcoholic: ---> :hang1:	

Heresy is the most awesome place... EVER! :wink:

Edit: When the f*** did I pass the 1600 mark? I passed the 1500 one yesterday... Wait... What the...


----------



## Daddysen

GrizBe said:


> But you've been on this forum for 4 years, and have made, averaging out, 158 posts a month... And you start more threads and make more posts about content of quality then pretty much anyone. Yet come no-where near to this number....
> 
> Case closed


ooooh you sure got him i bet he is gonna admit defeat and give you 100 shiny new medals because of your awesome opinions and supreme mathmatical skills . haha i encourage you to aggrivate the moderator more i just can't wait to see what happens


----------



## Boc

Commissar Ploss said:


> my dick is the biggest. but Jez's is the longest, word is he tapes it to the inside of his thigh...
> 
> oh wait, we're not comparing schlong sizes? oh... well then... I LOVE THIS AWARD! :crazy:
> 
> CP


Is this one of those 'you may not hit the bottom but you're sure as hell going to stretch the sides' situations?

Oh and the bit about Jez is true. The last chick he fucked died of internal bleeding from massive organ damage.

This thread is now claimed in the name of penii everwhere. On that note, penises? Penii? Hrm... what is the plural form of 'penis...'


----------



## KingOfCheese

Boc said:


> This thread is now claimed in the name of penii everwhere. On that note, penises? Penii? Hrm... what is the plural form of 'penis...'


Only female organs should be referred to in plural form.
If you have to use male organs in plural form, then you are doing it wrong. :laugh:


----------



## Boc

You mean you don't have parties with all dudes where you turn out the lights and play Who's In My Mouth? Shit...


----------



## KingOfCheese

Boc said:


> You mean you don't have parties with all dudes where you turn out the lights and play Who's In My Mouth? Shit...


Nah, sorry.
But your father has told me all about them. :so_happy:


----------



## RIVALBLACKWELL

Awsomeness!!!


----------



## turel2

Commissar Ploss said:


> lol it's like a Slaaneshi pleasure cult in there. :laugh:
> 
> CP


Wow, I need to contibute more on these forums


----------



## Ultra111

So far I've made 429 posts this month, somehow :shok:


----------



## D-A-C

Well folks the first month of the Dark Disciple Award is over.

I made the cut with 16 threads started (all of them being super, cool, awesome of course). 

I must admit I'm suprised at the tiny amount of people who managed to pass the 15 thread theshold.

I wonder who the new Double D's will be  ?

P.S I still haven't got sick of my award because it looks awesome, and I actually enjoy having my name in green as it's my fav colour.


----------



## aboytervigon

I made no attempt too so im gonna loose my award was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Ultra111

I think I should get it this month, I think I've made enough posts/threads...


----------



## TheKingElessar

I only just found out what all this green names etc stuff was about...pretty funny thread!


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

Ultra111 said:


> I think I should get it this month, I think I've made enough posts/threads...


But thats not the point, is it? Like Jezlad said, its a reward for those who contribute to heresy, if your in the position where you feel like you should get it, because you spammed so many posts, then you probably shouldnt. But hey, im not an admin, and if you get it, grats to you!


----------



## aboytervigon

Ultra111 if you think you deserve to get it that means you've been trying to get the reward and that's not what its about.


*ninja'd


----------



## TheKingElessar

Haha!

To be fair, probably he will.

I'm more gutted the -2 Rep I got has put me out of the top stats on that...


----------



## Ultra111

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> But thats not the point, is it? Like Jezlad said, its a reward for those who contribute to heresy, if your in the position where you feel like you should get it, because you spammed so many posts, then you probably shouldnt. But hey, im not an admin, and if you get it, grats to you!





aboytervigon said:


> Ultra111 if you think you deserve to get it that means you've been trying to get the reward and that's not what its about.
> 
> 
> *ninja'd


erm...I haven't spammed posts, I'm sure if you look in the modelling sections, army lists, general 40k you'll see the vast majority of my posts contribute to the site and other members, particularly the army lists section. I never said "I deserve this medal!" I was simply stating that judging on how active I've been this month it sounds like I fit the criteria to get the reward...


----------



## bitsandkits

aboytervigon said:


> Ultra111 if you think you deserve to get it that means you've been trying to get the reward and that's not what its about.
> 
> 
> *ninja'd


if thats not what its about then why have a reward?, the reward is for post and thread quantity not quality, you cant offer a carrot and expect the donkey to ignore it. Plus with all due respect you have the award already so you must feel like you deserve it otherwise you would have declined it :wink:


----------



## aboytervigon

I did decline it look back a bit on this thread.


----------



## D-A-C

Ultra111 said:


> erm...I haven't spammed posts, I'm sure if you look in the modelling sections, army lists, general 40k you'll see the vast majority of my posts contribute to the site and other members, particularly the army lists section. I never said "I deserve this medal!" I was simply stating that judging on how active I've been this month it sounds like I fit the criteria to get the reward...


I actually looked at your profile ... YOU JUST GOT ONE !!!!!

Although you did spam waaaayyy too many army list posts for my liking. But obviously the powers that be, disagree.

But I'm a bit of a snob anyway.

All my threads are awesome and everyone elses .... meh.


----------



## TheKingElessar

I think Ultra111 deserves it, from what I've seen of his posts.

For what it's worth.


----------



## D-A-C

TheKingElessar said:


> I think Ultra111 deserves it, from what I've seen of his posts.
> 
> For what it's worth.


Who asked you ... your not a Dark Disciple ... your opinion counts for nothing!!!!

Nah I'm only joking ... but not really.


Anyway, welcome to the Dark Council Ultra ... although be prepared, you WILL go insane trying to get 15 new threads EVERY month.

(Laughs insanely) Such is the way of Chaos!!!!!

Edit 
Who has been stripped of their title? I demand names. Let us hunt them down, so that we may laugh at their failure!!!!


----------



## bitsandkits

three cheers for ultra HIP HIP HUZAH!!


----------



## Ultra111

TheKingElessar said:


> I think Ultra111 deserves it, from what I've seen of his posts.
> 
> For what it's worth.


Thanks mate 

And thanks to the mods for the award 

@D-A-C: I did just get one, that was after I posted though  I wouldn't say I spammed the army lists, I posted on almost every vanilla SM army list offering my help, I didn't just go and say "this list sucks, quit 40k now" did I.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

Like I said, Grats on the award Ultra, I guess we join a select brotherhood together then


----------



## D-A-C

Ultra111 said:


> And a big screw you, to the mods for the award
> 
> @D-A-C: I did just get one, that was after I spam posted though  I would say I spammed the army lists, I posted on almost every vanilla SM army list offering my spammy Mc spammyness, I did just go and say "this list sucks, quit 40k now" ... that's what I did.


He has admitted his wrong doing!!!!

Strip him of his title immediately!!!!

(Chaos God's Bless you Edit feature  )


----------



## Doelago

When do I get to meet Khorne?


----------



## Lord of the Night

Alright, when we meet the Blood God im going to offer up the skulls of all the other Dark Disciples :wink:.

One question for Jezlad, did I make 500 posts or create 15 threads?, want to know so I can try to keep it up.


----------



## D-A-C

Lord of the Night said:


> Alright, when we meet the Blood God im going to offer up the skulls of all the other Dark Disciples :wink:.


Well, well, well ... look what the cat dragged in, my old nemesis and the thread thief Lord of the Night.

Don't think I've forgotten that whole 'Horus Heresy Antagonistic Characters' thing.

It seems like I'm going to have to plot to get alot of you rookie Dark Disciples removed from your posts this month!!!

Let the plotting begin ... in Tzeentch's honour of course!!!


----------



## bitsandkits

wow look at all the newbs with the greenery !


----------



## TheKingElessar

Lord of the Night said:


> Alright, when we meet the Blood God im going to offer up the skulls of all the other Dark Disciples :wink:.
> 
> One question for Jezlad, did I make 500 posts or create 15 threads?, want to know so I can try to keep it up.


Click 'Member Stats' in the top bar, you should find out.


----------



## Ultra111

Lord of the Night said:


> Alright, when we meet the Blood God im going to offer up the skulls of all the other Dark Disciples :wink:.
> 
> One question for Jezlad, did I make 500 posts or create 15 threads?, want to know so I can try to keep it up.


look here mate, I believe you made 16 threads


----------

